# Possible to change from Auto to Manual?



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

Is it possible to change my car from an auto to a manual? If so would their be any forseeable problems with doing so? 

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

maximafreak said:


> *Is it possible to change my car from an auto to a manual? If so would their be any forseeable problems with doing so?
> 
> Thanks in advanced! *


Yup. It's been done several times. Not too tricky, actually.


----------

